# Audyssey's Sub EQ HT



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

With mismatched subs what is better manually calibrate them or is Sub Eq Ht better for that? I ask because I was told that if the subs are mismatched Audyssey would calibrate the superior sub to the level of the inferior sub and I do not know if that is a good thing or not when manually it might be better since you can maybe match it close enough to each other.

My subs sound nice now but been contemplating on the Sub Eq Ht along with XT32 but I am not sure if its worth the upgrade.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Do you have the ability to measure your room response? If so, finding the optimal placement for each sub will help overcome any liabilities of the lesser sub.

REW, test tones/SPL meter or even a simple sub crawl, using one sub at a time pre-Audyssey, will help your AVR room correction do it's job better.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Who does a better job with the sub Audyssey xt32 or Anthems Arc calibration?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tesseract said:


> Do you have the ability to measure your room response? If so, finding the optimal placement for each sub will help overcome any liabilities of the lesser sub.
> 
> REW, test tones/SPL meter or even a simple sub crawl, using one sub at a time pre-Audyssey, will help your AVR room correction do it's job better.


No I am clueless on what sound card to get for my laptop to run REW.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Audysseys Sub EQ HT*

Id recommend the Sub Crawl Method. You can use music and your ears, or test tones and an SPL meter (recommended). When you are done, the AVRs room correction can put the polish on.








asere said:


> Who does a better job with the sub Audyssey xt32 or Anthems Arc calibration?


Audyssey XT32 would be best for this situation due to its ability to calibrate two subwoofers separately.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I might just get the Onkyo 818 or Denon 4311. One has sub eq ht and I own two subs and the other has THX. Confused!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Both are nice receivers. Big difference in price, though. Both have XT32.

You might want to pose AVR questions in this forum to help with your decision.

 Home Theater Receivers | Processors | Amps


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

asere said:


> I might just get the Onkyo 818 or Denon 4311. One has sub eq ht and I own two subs and the other has THX. Confused!



Not really comparable. One (Audyssey) is a feature, the other(thx) is a certification that the receiver meets/exceeds certain standards necessary to gain the sticker/badge. 

Tom V.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Tom V. said:


> Not really comparable. One (Audyssey) is a feature, the other(thx) is a certification that the receiver meets/exceeds certain standards necessary to gain the sticker/badge.
> 
> Tom V.


correct but Thx has on board modes to select so now days its more than a badge.


----------



## leej (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Audysseys Sub EQ HT*

I believe that XT32 will only correct one sub, or treat 2 subs as one, unless it has Sub EQ HT which will correct 2 subs individually. I know that the 4311 will correct 2 subs individually, and has the 2 sub outs.
THX modes are preset and do not do room correction as XT32 and Sub EQ.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Audysseys Sub EQ HT*



leej said:


> I believe that XT32 will only correct one sub, or treat 2 subs as one, unless it has Sub EQ HT which will correct 2 subs individually. I know that the 4311 will correct 2 subs individually, and has the 2 sub outs.


AFAIK, both EQ the subs together but set individual levels/delays.



> THX modes are preset and do not do room correction as XT32 and Sub EQ.


And nothing useful to me.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Kal Rubinson said:


> AFAIK, both EQ the subs together but set individual levels/delays.
> 
> And nothing useful to me.


I understand thx does no room corrections but the pre sets have to be useful for something.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

asere said:


> I understand thx does no room corrections but the pre sets have to be useful for something.


Such as?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Such as?


Isn't loudness plus useful and thx cinema mode. Most people say they love it. I personally never had a thx avr but for the money would it be better to have an avr with sub eq ht and thx instead if just one or the other?


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

asere said:


> Isn't loudness plus useful and thx cinema mode.


There are other loudness compensation technologies, like Dolby Volume and Audyssey Dynamic EQ. So, THX Loudness Plus isn't a requirement when other options are available that function similarly.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I know its different for everyone but I use the THX Ultra cinema mode almost exclusively with all my movies as I really like the sound it gives me in my room. Ive tried using many of the other modes and always end up back at the THX mode.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

asere said:


> Isn't loudness plus useful


Not to me.



> and thx cinema mode. Most people say they love it. I personally never had a thx avr but for the money would it be better to have an avr with sub eq ht and thx instead if just one or the other?


I've had several prepros and AVRs with THX but never found any use for it. Now, I am primarily a music guy and, while I do play movies, I am not very picky about them.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> I know its different for everyone but I use the THX Ultra cinema mode almost exclusively with all my movies as I really like the sound it gives me in my room. Ive tried using many of the other modes and always end up back at the THX mode.


At this point I need to look for an avr with thx and sub eq ht onboard.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That will limit you to the Onkyo 3008(9&10), 5008(9&10) and thats it.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> That will limit you to the Onkyo 3008(9&10), 5008(9&10) and thats it.


Just saw the 3008 seems like a deal at Amazon for 899. I saw no mention of sub eq ht.


----------

